# Are they fake or real GT aggressor bikes?



## talbj (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey,
I've bought a new bikes "GT AGGRESSOR 3 2014", and realized that the famous Triple Triangle disappeared... Have your ever seen a non triple triangle frame from GT?
thx.
T.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

That's not a GT frame.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the GT of now is not the GT of old. The company name was sold off some years ago and it is not the same. Same thing happened to Schwinn. There is no mo triple triangle.


----------



## talbj (Jan 4, 2014)

but this is the official link from GT's website 2014 Aggressor 3.0 - Recreational Hardtails Bikes - Mountain Bikes - GT Bicycles - 2014 Bikes 
It doesn't look like the bikes I've bought...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That's odd - where'd you order them from?


----------



## slowpok92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you buy it from a reputable bike shop? Maybe contact gt and see if they can verify the serial number or something.


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like someone slapped some decals on something. I can't figure out why someone would fake a "GT".


----------



## talbj (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought it on Friday, in an official GT bikes reseller.
The picture is authentic, i took it.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> the GT of now is not the GT of old. The company name was sold off some years ago and it is not the same. Same thing happened to Schwinn. There is no mo triple triangle.


huh? the mtb HTs on their website are still triple triangle, even their cheaper road bikesl, urban bikes...

EDIT: Even their recreational HTs... so the OP's bike is odd.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

2014 Aggressor 3.0:
2014 Aggressor 3.0 - Recreational Hardtails Bikes - Mountain Bikes - GT Bicycles - 2014 Bikes

NOW...

What size is your frame? It looks small. Maybe on the really small frames they don't implement the triple triangle due to seattube height?


----------



## talbj (Jan 4, 2014)

yep it's a small frame, but according to their website, the geometry is the same for all sizes...


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Call the bike shop and ask. I'd be curious to hear how this mystery ends up.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

talbj said:


> yep it's a small frame, but according to their website, the geometry is the same for all sizes...
> View attachment 860114


Not the top tube, seat tube, and head tube.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My guess would be that small size = no triple triangle, however I want to hear the solution to this as well.


----------



## talbj (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, the mystery has been solved.
GT doesn't have triple triangle for xsmall & small frames.
Thanks every one for your help.


----------

